# How do I ignore a user?



## Deejo

How to ignore another poster:

Open your profile by clicking User CP.

On the left is 'Your Control Panel'

Go to the Panel marked 'Settings & Options'

Click on 'Edit Ignore User List'

Add the poster's name, then click 'Okay'


----------

